# Hunter/Jumper Shows in Wisconsin?



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Are you looking for schooling shows or rated shows?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

Schooling. for now.(Although i dont doubt she could do well in rated shows)


----------

